

Watch live streams of the talks at Hacking at Random 2009 - aw3c2
https://wiki.har2009.org/page/Streaming

======
aw3c2
The program is available here: <https://har2009.org/program/> It's in the
Netherlands so the times are CET, UTC+2:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_European_Time>

